
Amazon Offered Job to Pentagon Official Involved with $10B Defense Contract - microwavecamera
https://theintercept.com/2019/06/03/amazon-defense-department-jedi-contract/
======
bradknowles
Of course they did. That’s the only way government business gets done in this
administration.

In other news, water is wet.

